# takers



## olddog96 (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi everybody, Is there anybody out there that may have sailed Huntings and Sons "Edenfield" I was on her Sept 56 or any info about the company.

or

British Adventure I sailed her May 57..................... Vern


----------



## mike N (Nov 13, 2007)

*Takers*

Hi Vern.

if you type Huntings into the "search forums" box , there are lots of threads on that company and their ships. I was sparks on the River Afton in 1960/61 and enjoyed those days with Huntings.

Mike(Thumb)


----------

